# Tivo Android App unable to connect to local network



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am trying to run the Tivo android. After logging in, it says "reconnecting" repeatedly until it says "you are not connected to the internet".

I know that's not correct because I have both local Wi-Fi and cellular available.

Any idea on what's happening?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I am trying to run the Tivo android. After logging in, it says "reconnecting" repeatedly until it says "you are not connected to the internet".
> 
> I know that's not correct because I have both local Wi-Fi and cellular available.
> 
> Any idea on what's happening?


You and lots of others, if one goes by the reviews for the TiVo app on the Play Store. For me, it worked fine with the original version installed on on 9/30, but when I installed the version made available later that day with support for the LG G3, I likewise lost the ability to use the app on my local WiFi. Continuous "Reconnecting" messages. Turn off WiFi on my phone (or go out of range of my home WiFi), and no problem streaming over 4G. Seems to not be model-related. I have a Droid Maxx, another reviewer has a Galaxy S5. A Roamio Plus is acting as my "Stream".


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Perhaps it's wireless router related?

Sorry mine is fine though


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

CharlesH said:


> You and lots of others, if one goes by the reviews for the TiVo app on the Play Store. For me, it worked fine with the original version installed on on 9/30, but when I installed the version made available later that day with support for the LG G3, I likewise lost the ability to use the app on my local WiFi. Continuous "Reconnecting" messages. Turn off WiFi, and no problem streaming over 4G. Seems to not be model-related. I have a Droid Maxx, another reviewer has a Galaxy S5. A Roamio Plus is acting as my "Stream".


You're right. Once I turned off Wi-Fi I was finally able to get into the app.

But of course I can't watch any shows once I selected them.

I don't think the router has anything to do with this. The app worked fine before.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Just tried again the Android app again this morning and it's still "reconnecting".

Of course when I called Tivo yesterday, they said it was only temporary and would be resolved within a few hours.

I am not buying the Stream until this is fixed...


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

atomarchio said:


> Just tried again the Android app again this morning and it's still "reconnecting".


We have a Samsung S5 that does the same thing. There appears to be some kind of a conflict between the cellular data path and the local Wifi path. Instead of turning off Wifi (which you need for initial streaming setup), we turned off the cellular data and had no trouble connecting and operating over local Wifi.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

You're right I just tried and have it working. Not the streaming yet because I have not purchased but at least the application works now.


----------

